# distance for your pins?



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

What distance do you guys have your pins set at? I have always had my pins set at 20,30,40,50,60 and so forth... But last year I noticed that there is not a whole lot of difference under 25 yards with the first pin. So this year I purchased a new sight. So before I sight it in, would there be any advantage of setting the first pin to 25 then 35,45,55,65 distances? 
I shoot the Hoyt Rampage XT and I am confidant out to 65 yards. my FPS is 307.

I am sure it is just personal preference but still just wondering what thoughts are out there that maybe I have overlooked.


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

I'm old and easily confused. I would stick with what you have been using. You still need to split the pins for ranges in between pins. YMMV


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

i ahve min set at 30,40,50,60 but hoping to change sights next year.and they will be set at 30,40,50 and the rest will be adjusted for.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

tallbuck said:


> What distance do you guys have your pins set at?... I noticed that there is not a whole lot of difference under 25 yards with the first pin.


I have 3 pins on my site.

For the reason you mentioned, my first pin is set for 30 yards.
second pin is 50 yards.
third pin is 70.

I don't have room to cram additional pins in between, and really don't see the reason why I would want to anyway.


----------



## TopofUtahArcher (Sep 9, 2009)

I have one pin, and it is set at whatever distance my quarry is at.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

I would stick with the 20-30-40-50-60 set up...I shoot a 450gr arrow so there is a big difference between 20 and 30 for me. I find 25-35-45-65 to be a little confusing while hunting and not having a lot of time to round up or round down, although I have shot fairly accurate with that system for 3D...but then again that was with a 375gr arrow too...
to make your decision more easy (or difficult) just get a single pin sight...you won't ever look back!


----------



## bowhunt3r4l1f3 (Jan 12, 2011)

I shoot the 20.30,40,50,60 setup. Though I do plan on moving to an adjustable 3 pin in the near future (just need enough extra funds).


----------



## Elkoholic8 (Jan 15, 2008)

If you do make changes to your sight, do ALOT of practicing with it. I tried this one year thinking I would simplify things. I set my sights for 25 and 45 then 55, 65. The idea was a close pin and far pin so it would be quicker for the surprised shot oppertunity. I shot with it all summer and while shooting targets it worked just fine. BUT, come September I got surprised at 15 yards, and guess what, I missed. I'm not saying it was all because of the sight, but still, when the rush came, I didn't connect. After that ordeal, I went back to the usual 10 yard increments starting at 30 yards though.

Now I have switched over to a single pin, but mostly becuse of my vision. With multiple pins really close I can't see any seperation between them so I just see a blurred stripe of color. So far the single pin has helped, but I have never hunted with one so we'll see how well I like it come fall.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Great input Elkoholic...I appreciate the insight. 

Typically I shoot 5 or 6 days a week during the off season, and lots of 3d shoots to find tune. I am thinking that I will stick with 30-40-50-60-70 yard pins. If I do get bleed over of the pins then i might have to make the switch to a single pin sight.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Sep 14, 2007)

Good luck with the 50-70 yard gap


On a fast bow set up you can get away with a 33 yard single pin. This will allow it to hit about 4" high at around 20 yards and 4" low to about 38 yards anything further and you need an actual range "no guessing" to have a prayer of hitting it humanly. Arrows drop like a rock after about 50 yards. Ive seen some pretty stupid setup bows coming out of certain shops. One guy had 5 pins from 20 to a hundred yards.


I have my five pin set 20-30-40-50-60 and 90% of my shots have been under 25 yards


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

swbuckmaster said:


> Good luck with the 50-70 yard gap


I've used this setup for years. It works very well for me. Obviously, the gap between my 30 - 50 pins is smaller than the gap from 50 - 70. I can still nail a 60 yard target. I imagine shooting in that "gap" is much like those archers who choose to use no sites at all. It completely depends on your skill as a shooter, and how much practice you put in to understand how your bow shoots.

However, like you mentioned, the majority of my shots are much, much closer than 70 yards. Like you, most of my shots are short range. My last elk was about 15 yards. I had multiple opportunities to take the shot earlier (70 yards, 50 yards, 40 yards), but part of the thrill of archery hunting is seeing just how close you can get prior to making a shot. Too bad there are so many other hunters who think opposite.


----------



## mightybowhunter (Jul 14, 2008)

I use a 20-30-40-50-60 pin setup. I have found the majority of my shots are within this range. However, one of the problems with 5 pins is trying to quickly figure out which pin is which. I may switch to an adjustable site in the future.


----------



## crimson obsession (Sep 7, 2008)

TopofUtahArcher said:


> I have one pin, and it is set at whatever distance my quarry is at.


Amen. I switched to a single pin last year and absolutely love it. The best part is the clear window to see thru, not all cluttered up with multiple pins. I don't plan on changing back anytime soon.


----------



## tallbuck (Apr 30, 2009)

Thanks for all the great advise guys.... Your experience and knowledge is a welcome change to my many thoughts as to what to do!


----------

